# Fishing stuff for sale



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Fishpond gore Range vest - great condition. One zipper was repaired by fishpond. No tears or stains. $30

Cabelas kids waders - size 6 with felt bottoms. Only worn a couple times. No holes. $25

Dr slick lanyard - great condition. $15

Plano extendable rod tube. 54" to almost 9' and is lockable. - $10

Folding chairs - $5 each






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Text 8013670360. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent you a text about the chairs


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Chairs are sold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Chairs are sold but I've sell everything else for $25 for everything


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

where are you located?


----------

